# Self catering - Looking for recommendation



## Gekko (2 May 2011)

Hi Folks

I'm looking to book somewhere for a week in August.  Ideally self catering but on the grounds of a hotel with access to leisure centre/pool facilities.  Again, ideally it would be somewhere coastal (although not necessarily right on the coast).  And ideally it would be somewhere where there are good pubs, restaurants and activities not a million miles away.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Budget's not a major concern (within reason).

Thanks.


----------



## fender (2 May 2011)

Seafield Golf & Spa Hotel Gorey Co. Wexford.

We stayed here last summer in self catering houses on the grounds of the hotel.

There is a nice walk to the beach and a golf course on the grounds. The hotel has a nice leisure centre. There is a good activity centre in nearby Courtown. It is very short drive to Gorey for restaurants and bars.

It got mainly good reviews on Tripadvisor.


----------



## Gekko (2 May 2011)

Thanks for that suggestion, Fender.

Is their spa/leisure centre not "adults only" though?


----------



## di74 (2 May 2011)

We stayed in the Seafield before and yes their spa/pool is 'adult only' Also the courtyard-suites do not have full cooking facilities only a microwave.
We also stayed in the Mount Wolsely which is very nice and children can use the facilities, only downside I didn't think the location was great as I much prefer being near the sea.
Heard good things about the Quality Hotel in Clonakilty for families.


----------



## Hillsalt (3 May 2011)

I have suggested this before. I know the owners so I am biased but I have never stayed there because I live nearby , hence my username...!

www.westernhouse.ie on the seafront in Salthill, outside Galway city. It is beside Leisureland which has a wonderful pool


----------



## ssm (4 May 2011)

hi

have you looked at the dream ireland website?

We loved Mulranny House - food yummy, scenery fab. felt maybe the bar let it down a bit in terms of atmosphere but we had a ball and they have a great kids club.

We stayed in the apartments but the new houses look lovely - must try and get back there to stay in them!!


----------



## Maxie37 (4 May 2011)

The holidays homes in the Fota island resort are gorgeous and the pool fabulous. You are limited to the times you can bring the kids to the pool but they are quite generous as far as I remember.  Also lots to do around the area with the zoo etc and close to cork city. Would highly recommend it, its a bit pricier than most but worth it if you can stretch it


----------



## mum2009 (4 May 2011)

faithlegge in waterford is lovely
try the supervalu website - self catering breaks are great value


----------



## Gekko (6 May 2011)

Thanks for all those suggestions, Folks.  Plenty of food for thought.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 May 2011)

www.daft.ie will provide you with a great selection of the holiday accomodation you're looking for.


----------

